# Spotted!!! Buffalo, NY! Show Yourself!



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

lol, you gotta snap some pics next time you see them. For this reason alone is why someone really needs to get some CruzeTalk business cards made so that forum members can get the word out about Cruzetalk by placing them on cruze owners windshields.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

from buffalo here, saw the same cruze in tonawanda once.


----------

